# what type of ceiling texture is this?



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

looks like a spray-on type to me


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You're right about the pics, but it looks like a "stipple" pattern (the name used around here). Thinned mud is rolled on with a long nap roller and the pattern is "blopped/stomped with a brush.


----------



## bigbrad123 (May 19, 2006)

bjbatlanta........can you tell me if you think they used any type of special roller or brush? I wasn't sure if it was a regular roller or a texture roller. I've been debating on trying a texture roller and trying to pick out a texture I like and roll it on. Problem is I can't find a lot of websites that show examples of texture pictures with the texture rollers they sell. I don't like any crazy patterns, or real thick patterns, that's why I like the pattern that is in the pictures. I've done a basic knock down and an orange peel, but looking for something different. Thanks.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Assuming you ARE trying to achieve a stipple pattern, I use a regular 3/4" nap roller. The compound has to be fairly thin in order to roll, which will require a 1/2" drill and a paddle to stir it (probably a good 16oz. of water to a 5 gal. bucket of mud). The exact amount of water will be "trial and error" until you get a good consistency to roll. The brush I use is a round 8-1/2", "shag style" made by Tex Master Tools. I get mine locally at Tool Source Warehouse (www.tool-source.com), but are available at a variety of online drywall supply sources. You can get a brush at the big box stores, but they are not what you want to use. The ones I get come ready to use with no "break-in" needed. The others have the bristles that are standing straight up. The Tex Masters bristles are flat, as you want them to be, in order to get the pattern. You'll want to take a 4" or 6" drywall knife and apply a layer of mud on the bristles of the brush and "blop" it against the ceiling a few times to get the excess out in order to get it ready to use (you can wipe the mud back off the ceiling). Ideally, the bristles will have enough mud in them for the ends to bend down towards the floor as you prepare to hit the ceiling. Roll a 4 or 5 sq. ft. area then come back and hit it with the brush, starting with the brush (on a roller pole) maybe 12" from the ceiling. (Set your brush face down on a bucket lid until you get ready to use it.) Or if you have help, one rolls and the other "blops" and goes behind and gets any excess mud off the walls before it dries too much (wipe with a drywall knife). If you have a closet, experiment there until you get the feel for it and the design you want. Just wipe it back off if you're not happy with it. There are online "tutorials" I'm sure that can be of more help. You can even try a search on this site and probably find a link. I'm sure others have posted that type of site before. Best of luck....


----------



## bigbrad123 (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for the advise. I think I will have to play around a bit and see if I can develop a technique, and with that, a pattern that I like. Looking at the pics, and other pics I have seen on the internet, it appears that if they used a roller and brush technique, it must have been done very lightly. Other pics using the 8 inch swag brush seem to have a thicker texture to them. I've considered either trying this technique or trying a lace technique. Any advice for lace?


----------



## bigbrad123 (May 19, 2006)

oops, I meant "shag" in my prior post......not swag.


----------

